# Land for sale in Grainger County, TN (19 acres)



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I posted about our land for sale here last year. But then we put this on a back burner (too many other things were going on). We have re-listed the property again. I was going to bring up the old post about the property but I am no longer able to edit the links in it and did not want to have non-working link to a craigslist post. 

The land is 19.07 acres in Grainger County, just outside of Rutledge city limits. Land is located less than half a mile from highway 11W. There are no restrictions. Asking $58,000.

A little over an acre is cleared, the remainder is wooded. Land starts out flat at the road and then continues over two ridges to the property line on top of the 3rd ridge. A private home site with has been cleared atop the first ridge. There is a road to the first ridge as well (at an angle along the tree line). Of course, there is plenty of space for a house at the road too. The property also offers beautiful mountains views.

Electric, water and cable (TV & high speed internet) are available at the road. Property lines near road frontage are marked with wooden orange stakes. Please note these stakes are approximate as they have been placed by the owner, not a surveyor. We have a survey of the property. 

Land is about 10 minutes from Cherokee Lake and 30 minutes from Knoxville. 

No owner financing. Buyer must have cash or obtain own financing. Farm Credit of Mid America will finance this property.

This property qualifies for Greenbelt tax exemption.

Here is a link to an updated craigslist post with contact information: http://knoxville.craigslist.org/reo/5500924029.html

Or you can PM me here.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

that's great country around there, the wifes family if from Jefferson city I aint been there for years, we are planning on bringing FIL back there in early may to see his brothers and what family is left.good luck on selling


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

itsb said:


> that's great country around there, the wifes family if from Jefferson city I aint been there for years, we are planning on bringing FIL back there in early may to see his brothers and what family is left.good luck on selling


Thank you : )


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I had a couple of inquiries regarding information I should have included:

Property taxes: They have been $446 for the last few years. They will be lower this year as we have applied for Greenbelt tax exemption (forest). The property would have qualified for the exemption in the past as well, we just have not filed the application.

Map number is 040, parcel number 034.03 - can be looked up on the Tennessee property data website.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Thought the link to the TN Assessment map might help

http://tnmap.tn.gov/assessment/


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

FarmerKat said:


> I had a couple of inquiries regarding information I should have included:
> 
> Property taxes: They have been $446 for the last few years. They will be lower this year as we have applied for Greenbelt tax exemption (forest). The property would have qualified for the exemption in the past as well, we just have not filed the application.
> 
> Map number is 040, parcel number 034.03 - can be looked up on the Tennessee property data website.


Having trouble entering the info on http://tnmap.tn.gov/assessment/ website. In the search box, they're asking for: "Control Map", "Group", and "Parcel". 

It's very possible I'm not doing something right but haven't been able to figure it out from the info you gave. Any suggestions?


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Bellyman said:


> Having trouble entering the info on http://tnmap.tn.gov/assessment/ website. In the search box, they're asking for: "Control Map", "Group", and "Parcel".
> 
> It's very possible I'm not doing something right but haven't been able to figure it out from the info you gave. Any suggestions?


The control map is 040 (make sure you enter the leading zero as well), group can stay blank, parcel 034.03 (also including the leading zero). 

I hope that helps 

It should look like this:


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks! That did it. Guess I was leaving out those leading zeros. 

I kinda like that website. It can be a little finicky at times, and isn't always 100% accurate. But I like being able to see the property lines overlaying the areal view plus get some other info about buildings and land.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Bellyman said:


> Thanks! That did it. Guess I was leaving out those leading zeros.
> 
> I kinda like that website. It can be a little finicky at times, and isn't always 100% accurate. But I like being able to see the property lines overlaying the areal view plus get some other info about buildings and land.


You are welcome 

I have used it a lot in the past when we were looking for land. It may not be 100% as accurate as a survey, but it's great to give you the basic idea of the property layout. From there I usually go to Google Earth as their aerial images are more up to date.


----------

